# Je m'apprêtais/apprête justement à vous rendre visite



## simo12

Si quelqu'un par exemple me fait un coup de téléphone pendant que je m'apprêtais à lui rendre visite.
Je lui dirais : ''Je m'apprêtais justement à vous rendre visite'' / ''Je m'apprête justement à vous rendre visite.


----------



## Nanon

Oui, dans un registre soutenu. Sinon, par exemple : "Justement, j'allais vous voir..."


----------



## simo12

Donc je dois utiliser la première expression ou la deuxième ?  autrement dit, faut-t-il utiliser l'imparfait ou le présent?


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Les deux versions sont correctes et ont, à mon avis, le même sens (je ne parviens pas à trouver une nuance entre les deux).


----------



## Nicomon

Perso, j'utiliserais l'imparfait.  

_Je m'apprêtais justement à vous rendre visite/à aller vous voir... avant que le téléphone sonne. _


----------



## titane0

il me semble que l'imparfait est plus correct ici donc je m'apprêtais à vous rendre visite, il me semble qu'il y a une nuance: avec l'imparfait on signale à l'interlocuteur que l'intention était là avant le coup de téléphone et que l'on était en train de se préparer, avec la deuxième phrase, je m'apprête à venir vous voir, l'action de "s'apprêter" vient au moment où l'on reçoit le coup de téléphone, donc on s'apprête après le coup de téléphone, mais je ne signale pas à l'interlocuteur que j'en avais l'intention avant.
j'espère que mon explication est compréhensible


----------



## simo12

Merci pour vos explications.


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

titane0 said:


> il me semble que l'imparfait est plus correct ici donc je m'apprêtais à vous rendre visite, il me semble qu'il y a une nuance: avec l'imparfait on signale à l'interlocuteur que l'intention était là avant le coup de téléphone et que l'on était en train de se préparer, avec la deuxième phrase, je m'apprête à venir vous voir, l'action de "s'apprêter" vient au moment où l'on reçoit le coup de téléphone, donc on s'apprête après le coup de téléphone, mais je ne signale pas à l'interlocuteur que j'en avais l'intention avant.
> j'espère que mon explication est compréhensible



Compréhensible, mais pas convaincante en ce qui me concerne. Imaginons que la personne vienne juste de décrocher :
_
Ah ! c'est toi ! Je m'apprêtais justement à venir te voir. _(plus spontané, sans doute)
_Ah ! c'est toi ! Je m'apprête justement à venir te voir. _(moins spontané, mais possible quand même)

Mais dans les deux cas, les phrases semblent avoir le même sens, non ?


----------



## titane0

pour moi non elles n'ont pas la même implication, le fait de mettre le verbe au présent montre davantage de spontanéité, l'imparfait montre que la préparation est antérieure


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Vous pensez donc que la version au présent est plus spontanée pour un francophone. J'aurais dit l'inverse...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut simo12,



simo12 said:


> Si quelqu'un par exemple me fait un coup de téléphone pendant que je m'apprêtais à lui rendre visite.
> Je lui dirais : ''Je m'apprêtais justement à vous rendre visite'' / ''Je m'apprête justement à vous rendre visite.


Je crois qu'il faut que tu te poses la question suivante : est-ce que ce coup de téléphone va se substituer à ta visite (parler au téléphone sera suffisant) ou est-ce que tu vas quand même rendre visite à cette personne ?
Il me semble que dans le 1er cas j'utiliserais spontanément l'imparfait et dans le 2nd j'utiliserais le présent (même si l'imparfait reste aussi possible)...


----------



## Maître Capello

Que j'aille finalement voir la personne ou non, j'utiliserais spontanément l'imparfait dans les deux cas. En effet, on a de toute façon été perturbé dans son élan par le coup de téléphone. On va donc devoir annuler ou reporter notre intention d'aller voir la personne, ne serait-ce que de quelques secondes.

En tout cas, le présent me semblerait vraiment étrange si j'étais à l'autre bout du fil…


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Maître Capello said:


> [...] En tout cas, le présent me semblerait vraiment étrange si j'étais à l'autre bout du fil…


Tu annonces simplement à ton ami que tu viens. C'est sûr et certain.


----------



## titane0

je suis d'accord avec maitre capello, le,présent est assez étrange et pour ma part me semblerait presque impoli


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

titane0 said:


> [...] le,présent est assez étrange et pour ma part me semblerait presque impoli


Là tu exagères !  Si le rendez-vous était convenu avec lui, ton ami sera content d'entendre que tu t'apprêtes à venir et qu'il ne va plus attendre longtemps.


----------



## titane0

je pense par contre que dire je m'apprête et je viens te voir serait correct, donc, tu viens de m'appeler, je réagis, je me prépare et je viens



The Broken Rib Inn said:


> Vous pensez donc que la version au présent est plus spontanée pour un francophone. J'aurais dit l'inverse...


oui je pense effectivement, l'imparfait montre une préparation le présent montre davantage une réaction immédiate; exemple quelqu'un sonne, je vais ouvrir, je réagis par rapport à l'action présente


----------



## Maître Capello

titane0 said:


> il me semble que l'imparfait est plus correct ici





> le fait de mettre le verbe au présent montre davantage de spontanéité





> je suis d'accord avec maitre capello, le,présent est assez étrange et pour ma part me semblerait presque impoli


J'ai du mal à comprendre… Le présent serait pour vous moins correct, plus spontané, mais presque impoli ?


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

titane0 said:


> oui je pense effectivement, l'imparfait montre une préparation le présent montre davantage une réaction immédiate; exemple quelqu'un sonne, je vais ouvrir, je réagis par rapport à l'action présente



Justement, si quelqu'un sonne à la porte on n'emploiera pas le présent.

Ah ! te voilà ! Je m'apprêtais justement à venir chez toi/à t'appeler.  Plus logique.
Ah ! te voilà ! Je m'apprête justement à venir chez toi/à t'appeler.  Un peu étrange.

L'imparfait sera plus spontané


----------



## titane0

Mon explication n'est sans doute pas assez limpide, ceci n'engage que moi mais l'imparfait dans ce cas est ce qu'il y a de plus correct, je reviens de nouveau sur le domaine de "l'intention", tu m'appelles , mais tu sais je pensais à toi et justement j'étais en train de me préparer.j'ai donc pensé à toi avant que tu ne m'appelles et j'avais un projet te concernant. ce qui n'est pas le cas avec le présent. la relation entre le sujet "je" et l'action, s'effectue dans le moment "immédiat"
""


----------

